# Portfolio Advice?



## NotaMono (Apr 8, 2004)

This doesn't really havy anything to do with A.I., but here's a great article about Kubrick, or at least about his stuff.

Nota "Avoids the kipple" Mono


----------



## dsusov (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello there,

I am not sure I will be of much help, but I remember when I was applying(4 years ago) every film school had its own requirement. I ended up at Syracuse, and what they wanted was a 10 min piece on VHS or DVD. I sent them a 20 min VHS with one of the projects I produced in high school. But then again times do change. Good luck.


----------



## mcescalante (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Now I realize that most schools will specify, and if they don't then it's really up to me, and I think I've got a good idea for what I'm going for.


----------

